# Newb with Mf30 perkins ad3.152 problems.



## HSkinner (Mar 25, 2013)

Alright, so for the last five years I've been watching this mf40 just sitting and I finally talked the owner into selling it. It hadn't ran in almost 5 years and I started with the basics and changed filters and fuel. I couldn't get fuel up to the injectors so I thought I had a bad injector pump so I pulled it, cleaned it out and found the filter in the back of the pump was severely blocked. I re installed it and now am getting plenty of fuel to the top but I fear that I may have somehow re installed it with the timing off. When I pulled the pump I removed the oil fill cover and removed the 3 bolts on the gear and simply let the gear rest where it was. I finally did get it to start but it was very difficult and it's only running on 2 cylinders and has no power and is blowing a ton of black exhaust. Also, there is alot of smoke coming out of the crankcase. I'm almost certian something is off with the timing. Would that keep the back cylinder from firing or do I need to adjust the valves? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

